# New iPod Touch model released



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2015)

I love the price of the 16th GB iPod Touch. Guess what I gon' get for me birthday in October


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jul 15, 2015)

The 5th gen ipod touch?


----------



## endoverend (Jul 15, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The 5th gen ipod touch?


6th gen, actually.


----------



## raynor_ni (Jul 15, 2015)

That price for 128G is *RIDICULOUS.*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2015)

Meh. Still pricey, still no external memory support. 

At least this will finally drop the price of older used models I guess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is there any reason why iPods still exist when just about anything plays music these days? Why aren't MP3 players dead yet? I can understand "rugged" ones for sports people or people in dangerous lines of work/hobbies, but just normal players? This is just an iPhone minus the "phone" bit.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Is there any reason why iPods still exist when just about anything plays music these days? Why aren't MP3 players dead yet? I can understand "rugged" ones for sports people or people in dangerous lines of work/hobbies, but just normal players? This is just an iPhone minus the "phone" bit.


Mostly for the price factor.This is way cheaper than an iPhone 6.


----------



## 3DSXLGamer (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I can understand "rugged" ones for sports people or people in *dangerous* lines of work/hobbies,



Not sure those people should be listening to music


----------



## weatMod (Jul 15, 2015)

apple should have made an iphone like the 5th gen touch
they should make something like the  5c ,call it the 6c   basically a 5th gen ipod touch looking phone
with iphone 6,ipod touch 6 specs 
 like  iphone 5 had 5c only thinner with colored annodized aluminum body like ipod instead of plastic


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

OP, do you mind making the image a bit smaller?

Regarding these iPod Touches why do they still exist? If it's for people to listen to music they can pretty much use any media device and a huge chunk of them already own a smartphone so it's capable of it.

The Apple morons will buy be there to buy it day one, anyway.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> OP, do you mind making the image a bit smaller?
> 
> Regarding these iPod Touches why do they still exist? If it's for people to listen to music they can pretty much use any media device and a huge chunk of them already own a smartphone so it's capable of it.
> 
> The Apple morons will buy be there to buy it day one, anyway.


probably for parents who want to buy their kid something that does everything a smartphone does but who don't want them to have a cell phone


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

weatMod said:


> probably for parents who want to buy their kid something that does everything a smartphone does but who don't want them to have a cell phone



Kids with 5 and 6 years old already have smartphones and iPads so again, why bring back the iPad Touch? It's just an iPhone without the ability to make phone calls.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Kids with 5 and 6 years old already have smartphones and iPads so again, why bring back the iPad Touch? It's just an iPhone without the ability to make phone calls.





endoverend said:


> Mostly for the price factor.This is way cheaper than an iPhone 6.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2015)

I bought a 5th gen iPod touch in February. This news kinda sucks for me, but oh well. I bought the 16 GB model knowing it was bound to become obselete sooner or later. I was already thinking of buying an iPad for the bigger screen.

As for what I use it for Anki (flashcards app), ebook reader, taking photos, WeChat (Chinese Facebook) and gaming.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 15, 2015)

Considering how restrictive and limited the Apple devices can be why the fuck not go with an Android device instead? Oh guess it's because it looks "cool" and also as it's extremely basic for people who aren't very used to media handhelds but then again, drag and drop is very easy to do too on Android cards (way better than installing the damn iTunes).

Want to insert a memory card with a bigger size to store data on your Android? No prob. Can you do this on an iPhone/iPod? Nope.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a 3rd Gen iPod touch because it was practical at the time. It was also handy for playing music in public places without giving up your phone. It was also convenient for using in a car, and I had the 32Gb model, so I just kept it full and didn't worry about hogging all the storage on my phone. Inevitably, that one broke and I felt lost without it. Then my roommate gave me his 5th gen when he got a 64gb iPhone 6 and an iPad mini. I'm using it right now.


----------



## Septimo (Jul 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Considering how restrictive and limited the Apple devices can be why the fuck not go with an Android device instead? Oh guess it's because it looks "cool" and also as it's extremely basic for people who aren't very used to media handhelds but then again, drag and drop is very easy to do too on Android cards (way better than installing the damn iTunes).
> 
> Want to insert a memory card with a bigger size to store data on your Android? No prob. Can you do this on an iPhone/iPod? Nope.



Personally, I'm an Android power user and have a pretty decent phone, a One Plus One. It's a really great, reliable device and love Android's potential. However, in my opinion, Android's music capabilities leave something to be desired. I'm not a _huge_ fan of iOS or Apple's OS in general, but I do appreciate their design and hardware. It works. Every time. I honestly wanted an updated iPod Touch (mostly for music), and since the last iteration was nearly a few years ago, I was beginning to think it was now obsolete. 

A lot of people are Apple fanatics that will buy just about anything, but there are consumers that like their design, hardware, execution, and capabilities. It's all about how they can fit into your needs. So, not everyone buys one because "it looks cool" or are incapable of operating other devices.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Mostly for the price factor.This is way cheaper than an iPhone 6.


I'm going to blow your mind - you STILL need a phone and unless you buy a stone age one, it already plays multimedia files. These devices, much like PDA's and, to a lesser extent PNA's, have no reason to exist anymore, they're like telegraphs or pagers in the age of smartphones, they've outlived their usefulness.


----------



## Septimo (Jul 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm going to blow your mind - you STILL need a phone and unless you buy a stone age one, it already plays multimedia files. These devices, much like PDA's and, to a lesser extent PNA's, have no reason to exist anymore, they're like telegraphs or pagers in the age of smartphones, they've outlived their usefulness.



I think iPod's still have relevancy in that they're budget multimedia players that use a polished, reliable OS with a premium design and build. I have a OnePlus One, but I'll definitely pick one up for general music playing and the occasional, exclusive iOS app.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2015)

Septimo said:


> I think iPod's still have relevancy in that they're budget multimedia players that use a polished, reliable OS with a premium design and build. I have a OnePlus One, but I'll definitely pick one up for general music playing and the occasional, exclusive iOS app.


Completely useless garbage, but you use your money however you want. All I'm saying is that if all media players like this disappeared from the Earth overnight, nobody would shed a tear as every potential customer (including you) already has a device that does the same thing plus it's a phone. I believe iPods still sell exclusively thanks to hordes of die-hard Apple fanboys who just have to queue up in front of Apple stores like a giant human centipede to lap up whatever gadget Apple farts out, regardless of whether they need it or not, because otherwise they risk being "unhip".


----------



## Septimo (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Completely useless garbage, but you use your money however you want. All I'm saying is that if all media players like this disappeared from the Earth overnight, nobody would shed a tear as every potential customer (including you) already has a device that does the same thing plus it's a phone. I believe iPods still sell exclusively thanks to hordes of die-hard Apple fanboys who just have to queue up in front of Apple stores like a giant human centipede to lap up whatever gadget Apple farts out, regardless of whether they need it or not, because otherwise they risk being "unhip".



I honestly wouldn't call it _garbage. _I've never owned an Apple product, but I'm familiar with them and I have to say that they're wonderfully designed. I appreciate the music experience, more so than Android's, and they're a few hundred dollars less than a full blown iPhone. Yeah, they essentially do and play what my phone does, but I appreciate certain aspects and experiences on iOS. I do agree that Apple owe their success to their loyal fanbase and honestly feel that they haven't really innovated in years. Regardless, I like the experience an iPod provides, heh.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I believe iPods still sell exclusively thanks to hordes of die-hard Apple fanboys


Or, maybe people absolutely love to buy proprietary storage capacity and are just elated at the idea of shelling out $100 more for the 32GB model.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2015)

No microsd slot, no thank you.


----------



## Arras (Jul 16, 2015)

Quick question since everyone here is like "this thing should exist it's useless": are there any media players for Android that can do the following?
1. easily give star ratings to songs while listening to them
2. dynamic playlists based on said ratings
3. sync said ratings back to whatever PC player I would use (currently using iTunes but anything that supports these features would work I guess)
4. preferably some PC song manager that has the ability to downconvert songs to a lower bitrate to fit more of them on (although I guess I could buy a bigger microSD, but the quality difference is inaudible through shitty smartphone audio + earbuds anyway)
5. pretty sure this should be somehow possible, but skipping songs by holding volume up/going back by holding volume down/play-pause by pressing both

Those are the main things I'd want out of something that plays music, and I'm not sure if there's any android equivalent that does all that. I can do it easily enough with iTunes.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 16, 2015)

I also thought this was done in by the Phones.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Meh. Still pricey, still no external memory support.
> 
> At least this will finally drop the price of older used models I guess.


Yeah. Idc for the excuses for not having external memory support, such as built in storage being faster,it should be an option. Especially since you can use this more than just mp3 player. I think even the 16GB one is overpriced, knowing Apple.



Foxi4 said:


> Is there any reason why iPods still exist when just about anything plays music these days? Why aren't MP3 players dead yet? I can understand "rugged" ones for sports people or people in dangerous lines of work/hobbies, but just normal players? This is just an iPhone minus the "phone" bit.


You could also argue specialized Mp3 players, for people who can tell the difference or care between music files, which this is not.

The better argument would be if you have such a old phone that you don't want to upgrade or battery life.
Yes, price too, but then you shouldn't be buying from Apple in the first place.  Pass the 16GB model,
you may as well just get a phone. That is, if price is the only reason.




WiiCube_2013 said:


> Want to insert a memory card with a bigger size to store data on your Android? No prob. Can you do this on an iPhone/iPod? Nope.


Not if some companies have their way. Needlessly not adding a SD card slot.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 16, 2015)

I asked some friends why they got an iPod before when they had phones, they said they buy the standalone media player that is the iPod, because it won't use all their phone's power.



Arras said:


> Quick question since everyone here is like "this thing should exist it's useless": are there any media players for Android that can do the following?
> 1. easily give star ratings to songs while listening to them *probably*
> 2. dynamic playlists based on said ratings *if there are ratings, surely so*
> 3. sync said ratings back to whatever PC player I would use (currently using iTunes but anything that supports these features would work I guess) *that would require some closed system, where your music app would assume you're using their app on PC too, but maybe there could be an open way if people actually wanted to use such a thing*
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

Septimo said:


> I honestly wouldn't call it _garbage. _I've never owned an Apple product, but I'm familiar with them and I have to say that they're wonderfully designed. I appreciate the music experience, more so than Android's, and they're a few hundred dollars less than a full blown iPhone. Yeah, they essentially do and play what my phone does, but I appreciate certain aspects and experiences on iOS. I do agree that Apple owe their success to their loyal fanbase and honestly feel that they haven't really innovated in years. Regardless, I like the experience an iPod provides, heh.


Garbage. Apple is the root of most problems we have with smartphones now - a lack of buttons, to name one. Buttons are those innocuous little things that allow you to interact with devices with tactile response and without turning the screen into a greasy cesspool of sweat and fingerprints as you tap-and-prey, hoping that auto-correct is more accurate than your thumb. Apple has set a poor industry standard - minimalism at the detriment of ease of use. Have you seen a phone with a slide-out QWERTY keyboard like HTC used to make recently? Dying breed in the sea of razor-thin slabs that always overheat and have low battery life because "thinner is better" - another stupid race in the industry, albeit one that started before Apple chimed in. Even if you don't like numpads or QWERTY, some basic controls would be nice. We used to have small joysticks on phones, remember those? Gone now, which is why smartphone gaming is mostly relegated to touch controls which always suck or external controllers which are always a pain. Thank god some other innane Apple standards didn't catch on, otherwise we wouldn't have removable storage or removable batteries either. Apple products are overpriced garbage engineered to be "hip", not useful, and the iPod currently leads that charge.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can this thing play FLAC audio files? MP3 is outdated and doesn't sound anywhere near as good as FLAC. Well, I guess not but it's Apple so not surprising.

Apple fanatics don't really care about quality but the brand and how stylish it is.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Can this thing play FLAC audio files? MP3 is outdated and doesn't sound anywhere near as good as FLAC. Well, I guess not but it's Apple so not surprising.
> 
> Apple fanatics don't really care about quality but the brand and how stylish it is.


FLAC's are not noticeably different from 256 VBR MP3's. It's science.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Can this thing play FLAC audio files? MP3 is outdated and doesn't sound anywhere near as good as FLAC. Well, I guess not but it's Apple so not surprising.
> 
> Apple fanatics don't really care about quality but the brand and how stylish it is.


Best couple this with a pair of Beats by Dre - another Apple product that isn't even up-to-par and yet people love it.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 16, 2015)

Another iPhone 6 model without a phone calling functionality... got it.
Pass...


----------



## sneef (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Garbage. Apple is the root of most problems we have with smartphones now - a lack of buttons, to name one. Buttons are those innocuous little things that allow you to interact with devices with tactile response and without turning the screen into a greasy cesspool of sweat and fingerprints as you tap-and-prey, hoping that auto-correct is more accurate than your thumb. Apple has set a poor industry standard - minimalism at the detriment of ease of use. Have you seen a phone with a slide-out QWERTY keyboard like HTC used to make recently? Dying breed in the sea of razor-thin slabs. We used to have small joysticks on phones, remember those? Gone now, which is why smartphone gaming is mostly relegated to touch controls which always suck or external controllers which are always a pain. Thank god some other innane Apple standards didn't catch on, otherwise we wouldn't have removable storage or removable batteries either. Apple products are overpriced garbage engineered to be "hip", not useful, and the iPod currently leads that charge.



as someone else already said, iOS exclusive apps are a reason that is not "silly", does not involve being "hip", and is justifiable, no matter how many times you say the word "garbage".   I use several iOS exclusive apps daily in my profession, and while i could live without them, I wouldn't be as productive, and wouldn't be as happy.  I get annoyed at iOS all the time.. and i do feel that the iPhone's build quality has gone way down, in terms of durability and no longer being "gapless".. but, "garbage"?  i don't think so.  i don't like things as much, now that they've been "Cooked" (ala Tim Cook) though..


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

endoverend said:


> FLAC's are not noticeably different from 256 VBR MP3's. It's science.


Sure, especially when played back on a portable player and a set of meh earphones - there are ways to get the bitrate good enough to make the difference negligable or non-existant.


sneef said:


> as someone else already said, iOS exclusive apps are a reason that is not "silly", does not involve being "hip", and is justifiable, no matter how many times you say the word "garbage".   I use several iOS exclusive apps daily in my profession, and while i could live without them, I wouldn't be as productive, and wouldn't be as happy.  I get annoyed at iOS all the time.. and i do feel that the iPhone's build quality has gone way down, in terms of durability and no longer being "gapless".. but, "garbage"?  i don't think so.  i don't like things as much, now that they've been "Cooked" (ala Tim Cook) though..


iOS is a pretty meh OS too, but I suppose that if you have no alternative due to professional life, it's a good argument. I fail to see what kind of work could be done on a small iPod though, I assume an iPad would be a better pick. In fact, buying a multimedia player for purposes other than multimedia is a bit beffudling - there are better devices for the job. As for the quality of the product, I maintain that if your phone has no removable storage and bends in your pocket, it's garbage, and this isn't even a phone.


----------



## sneef (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Best couple this with a pair of Beats by Dre - another Apple product that isn't even up-to-par and yet people love it.


now, on this, I can agree with you.  however, to characterize Beats by Dr. Dre as an "apple product" is a tad bit disingenuous, wouldn't you say?  yes, apple bought out the company, but the product that many think are the "best headphones ever!" was not designed or made by apple, and as far as i know they've yet to release a uniquely apple-ified version of the product.

as a certified Audio Engineer (AES) and specializing in studio recording, and stereo mastering, I can say that beats are not "good headphones" from an audio engineer's perspective, most DEFINITELY DO NOT let you hear music "the way the artist intended" (that's the biggest load of [email protected]#%t i have ever heard, and makes me crack up laughing every time i hear it)... unless the artist and the recording engineer were recording and mixing down with those same headphones, how the hell do people think they're hearing the music even remotely as the artist intended?  and i would be shocked to find a serious recording engineer who would use something like Beats to record and mixdown with, as they do not reproduce sound naturally, and introduce boosts and cuts that aren't in the source..   that being said: music is a very subjective art form, and what may not be technically good, may sound aesthetically pleasing to many people ...   sorry for the diatribe  lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

sneef said:


> now, on this, I can agree with you.  however, to characterize Beats by Dr. Dre as an "apple product" is a tad bit disingenuous, wouldn't you say?  yes, apple bought out the company, but the product that many think are the "best headphones ever!" was not designed or made by apple, and as far as i know they've yet to release a uniquely apple-ified version of the product.
> 
> as a certified Audio Engineer (AES) and specializing in studio recording, and stereo mastering, I can say that beats are not "good headphones" from an audio engineer's perspective, most DEFINITELY DO NOT let you hear music "the way the artist intended" (that's the biggest load of [email protected]#%t i have ever heard, and makes me crack up laughing every time i hear it)... unless the artist and the recording engineer were recording and mixing down with those same headphones, how the hell do people think they're hearing the music even remotely as the artist intended?  and i would be shocked to find a serious recording engineer who would use something like Beats to record and mixdown with, as they do not reproduce sound naturally, and introduce boosts and cuts that aren't in the source..   that being said: music is a very subjective art form, and what may not be technically good, may sound aesthetically pleasing to many people ...   sorry for the diatribe  lol


Beats are good for two things - drowning music in too much bass and getting yourself mugged - glad that we agree. Since Apple owns them and haven't fixed them, I treat them as at least partially liable because they have no scrupules in selling a pair of garbage headphones for a price that could get you two good or four equivalent ones.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 16, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Mostly for the price factor.This is way cheaper than an iPhone 6.


But I can get a MP3 Player for 30€. How is a 200-400€ Ipod sold because of a price factor?


----------



## Swing (Jul 16, 2015)

Why haasn't anybody mentioned the fact that they didn't give it the screen size of an iPhone 6? The only reason I was waiting for an iTouch 6 was so I could have a decent sized screen to play my PSP games. Guess I'll hafta stick with my iPad (I don't know how ppsspp can render PSP quality characters like a console character)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 16, 2015)

Septimo said:


> I think iPod's still have relevancy in that they're budget multimedia players that use a polished, reliable OS with a premium design and build. I have a OnePlus One, but I'll definitely pick one up for general music playing and the occasional, exclusive iOS app.



>Budget
>Apple products

you what


----------



## OliverWinstontin (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Completely useless garbage, but you use your money however you want. All I'm saying is that if all media players like this disappeared from the Earth overnight, nobody would shed a tear as every potential customer (including you) already has a device that does the same thing plus it's a phone. I believe iPods still sell exclusively thanks to hordes of die-hard Apple fanboys who just have to queue up in front of Apple stores like a giant human centipede to lap up whatever gadget Apple farts out, regardless of whether they need it or not, because otherwise they risk being "unhip".



well if you don't want an Iphone it is a pretty good way to get into IOS, especially for your car as most 3rd party car stereos have full ipod integration, Android is hit and miss, windows phone is non existent. An iphone off contract starts like at $650. On contract still cost you $200. If you want to get into airplay or want connected devices Apple is the best, despite how much I want to dislike them.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Garbage. Apple is the root of most problems we have with smartphones now - a lack of buttons, to name one. Buttons are those innocuous little things that allow you to interact with devices with tactile response and without turning the screen into a greasy cesspool of sweat and fingerprints as you tap-and-prey, hoping that auto-correct is more accurate than your thumb. Apple has set a poor industry standard - minimalism at the detriment of ease of use. Have you seen a phone with a slide-out QWERTY keyboard like HTC used to make recently? Dying breed in the sea of razor-thin slabs that always overheat and have low battery life because "thinner is better" - another stupid race in the industry, albeit one that started before Apple chimed in. Even if you don't like numpads or QWERTY, some basic controls would be nice. We used to have small joysticks on phones, remember those? Gone now, which is why smartphone gaming is mostly relegated to touch controls which always suck or external controllers which are always a pain.


You are right. I actually don't mind if the whole front was a touchscreen, and just have the buttons (home buttons included) on the side and back. I rather have a slide out game controls than a keyboard. We really do need more Xperia Play like phones in the world. Honestly, I think it's the companies that are messing it up. The idea itself is good, and I wish it would have caught on better.Phones don't need to get any thinner. In fact, I wouldn't mind if they get a bit bigger for battery life and simply a better grip.



Foxi4 said:


> Thank god some other innane Apple standards didn't catch on, otherwise we wouldn't have removable storage or removable batteries either.


Shame, cause some Andriod companies are now trying to kill those too. I hope that's not the case.



Foxi4 said:


> I maintain that if your phone has no removable storage and bends in your pocket, it's garbage, and this isn't even a phone.


To be fair, we don't know if this IPod will bend or not. 



Swing said:


> Why haasn't anybody mentioned the fact that they didn't give it the screen size of an iPhone 6? The only reason I was waiting for an iTouch 6 was so I could have a decent sized screen to play my PSP games. Guess I'll hafta stick with my iPad (I don't know how ppsspp can render PSP quality characters like a console character)


They probably thought most people would actually just use it as a MP3 or at least mostly. So they made it an easier to carry size. Maybe they will do a IPhone Touch +.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

OliverWinstontin said:


> well if you don't want an Iphone it is a pretty good way to get into IOS, especially for your car as most 3rd party car stereos have full ipod integration, Android is hit and miss, windows phone is non existent. An iphone off contract starts like at $650. On contract still cost you $200. If you want to get into airplay or want connected devices Apple is the best, despite how much I want to dislike them.


Bluetooth communication is standardized when it comes to audio, and when it isn't, there's always AUX. It's not Apple that's the best, it's stereo manufacturers that placate Apple users due to a misconception that they constitute the majority of smartphone users, which they don't - Android is way, way ahead. The only reasonable argument so far is using iOS, and that reason isn't universal since iOS sucks.  To be fair though, Android and Windows Phone also suck, but what can we do about it? Stupid standards are standards nonetheless. Android's already been infected with the contagious disease of "preload everything" and "waste RAM by keeping programs in the background even though the user closed them", I'm sure it will be further spoiled in the future.


----------



## mechadylan (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember buying a 5th gen iPod Touch mainly for exercising and it completely failed with running/biking apps (i.e. MapMyRun, Strava, etc.) that require the GPS feature that the newest iPod Touch at the time "supposedly" featured.  I wound up dumbing down to an older, unactivated iPhone 4s with significantly better results.  For whatever reason, the GPS on the 5th gen iPod Touch would geotag nicely on pics, but would leave erratic, criss-crossy paths that made the mileage run/cycled utterly useless on these and all other apps that I tried.  I'm sure it's more of a hardware issue than a software one, so I'd be wary if I was considering this newest iPod Touch for what I originally thought that I was buying the 5th gen for.  Hopefully, they've addressed this concern as it was a very popular topic of conversations on many of those app's boards, iirc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 16, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Mostly for the price factor.This is way cheaper than an iPhone 6.



To have one Apple product cheaper than another is one helluva a feat  Apple products are all overpriced IMHO, and there isn't anything an Apple product can do that an another equally-featured and powerful device can't.

Another Apple product, another overpriced device that someone can get with the same functionality for half the price at least. The only reason Apple charges as much as they do is for the sake of the brand, brand loyalty. I've seen some Apple fans, not all, but some, who see other equal devices and any who own said devices condescendingly.  Once more, only a small % of them do it from what I've seen.

Why should I get an Apple product you might ask? Because it's the brand? I once again reiterate that there's nothing compelling that you can do with an Apple product that you can't with another product, but this is purely my opinion and people are more than welcome to disagree to it


----------



## migles (Jul 16, 2015)

so apple still makes theese?
on the first post it only says "it has everything that the new iphone has, but it isn't a phone"
can someone explain me who still buys theese? it's just a waste...


endoverend said:


> It uses the A8 chip, the same chip as the one found in the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus


as you can see 200 is more than enough for buy an iphone (and i dont see them making an ipod for that price without a high profit margin) yet apple sells the same thing with phone functions for 4X more, i don't believe a 3g\4g chip and antenna is that expensive.. (contract bullshit doesn't count)

seriously, why someone with an iphone would buy another device that looks almost as exactly as their phone? you end up carry both?
yeah i know this way you can save battery on your iphone, but if the battery is that bad then you should open your eyes up and don't get that crap first


----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 16, 2015)

the "i-heads" buy a iphone for music....kek
heres something crazy. androids play music too! and its easier then fumbling with memory boggling itunes. Not to mention that androids are cheaper and in some cases play music even better.
theres also the freedom of installing whatever you want. i could go on forever but lets not. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## roastable (Jul 16, 2015)

I consider the iPod Touch an option mostly for music. Recently, I purchased a used 120GB iPod Classic because I wanted to have a majority of my music library on the go. The iPod Touch offers this same option nowadays with up to date music player options and Bluetooth (holy hell did it dawn on me how much I use it when my Classic didn't even have the feature).

As others have said in this thread, the experience is admittedly something that stands out from competitors. I did lots of research before purchasing my iPod Classic and there really wasn't anything that really came close to it in terms of all around convenience. In terms of storage, Android devices with external storage are technically up to par and even surpass it with flash storage, but audio quality and dependability leave something to be desired. I've found it a little sad that the audio output quality on the Classic outperformed the one on my One Plus One for example. Admittedly, there are EQ apps that can remedy the situation, but in my experience, DSP managers on Android have been somewhat hit and miss with the audio mods inexplicably not working sometimes. I've been hard-pressed to find dedicated music players that bring the best audio quality coupled with a good user experience, which i-devices excel at. The Sony Walkman is perhaps the best rival in this regard, but don't even get me started on it's price. Between the Walkman and an iPod Touch, the Apple devices wins hands down in two very crucial categories; it runs an up to date OS (iOS 8 vs Android 2.2) and is better-priced.

Moving on, iTunes and i-devices' compatibility with each other is one of the few things I think Apple can still be proud of these days; syncing media has never been easier on any other platform, in my experience. Part of the reason is thanks to the way iTunes indexes your music, making it easy to browse and also access the files directly if needed for Android (but you're missing out on automatic sync and other features this way). It's such a breeze to add songs to my iPod by just adding them to a playlist any time before I want to sync it, plug the iPod in and let the magic happen.


In conclusion, the only pro IMO to going away from Apple for music is expandable storage. But if you're looking to get a device that has expandable storage, a good user experience and good audio quality, be prepared to shell out just as much as, if not more than, an iPod Touch.

---

Regarding the argument of going all out on an Android phone and using it for everything to save from carrying two devices, battery life becomes a major issue. I think that having a phone for just that and another devices for all your multimedia/Internet needs is ideal. With data, how much do you really use the "phone" components of your smartphone? Text-messaging is almost obsolete and there isn't really any essential interaction between the actual phone component of the modern smartphone and apps.

EDIT: Just as an example, I recently accidentally got myself in this exact situation with two phone plans (one with just talk and text and the other with unlimited data) and it has actually been great. Ironically, I've been using my One Plus One for all the features I said I'd use an iPod Touch for and an iPhone 4 as just a phone (mainly because I made myself essentially go broke on buying camera stuff), but I think my point about what to use devices for still stands.


----------



## Flame (Jul 16, 2015)

I have Google music all access on my Nexus 6 with 4G data..

I win.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 16, 2015)

Arras said:


> Quick question since everyone here is like "this thing should exist it's useless": are there any media players for Android that can do the following?
> 1. easily give star ratings to songs while listening to them
> 2. dynamic playlists based on said ratings
> 3. sync said ratings back to whatever PC player I would use (currently using iTunes but anything that supports these features would work I guess)
> ...


Maybe this one?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doubleTwist.androidPlayer


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 16, 2015)

endoverend said:


> FLAC's are not noticeably different from 256 VBR MP3's. It's science.


You can't be serious.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> You can't be serious.


He's not kidding. If you use, say, a $70 pair of headphones, the only difference you may notice between FLAC and your more standard MP3 is purely placebo effect stuff. You expect it to sound better, so to you, it does. If you use the standard $20 headphones most people use, FLAC is good for little more than taking up way too much space anyways, but that's beside the point. It goes right along with the illusion that $700 audio cables are any better than $20 audio cables in terms of common myths purported by uneducated audiophiles.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 16, 2015)

Why is it double the price just for more gig of memory?? 

It should hold more than 128 too, even my iPod classic I bought like 6 years ago has 120GB. 

Apart from that, I think iPods are more aimed at kids who might not be able to afford an actual iPhone, or their parents don't want them to have a phone.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2015)

MADKATZ99 said:


> Why is it double the price just for more gig of memory??
> 
> It should hold more than 128 too, even my iPod classic I bought like 6 years ago has 120GB.


The difference is your iPod classic uses a HDD, iPod Touches use flash storage. Smaller flash storage is still difficult to manufacture, so you have a choice between a bulky fat device or spending a dumb amount of money on bigger storage. Granted, the 128GB model is still dumb overpriced since you could get a 128GB MSD for just $100, but it at least...sort of explains why it's dumb priced.


----------



## computarman (Jul 16, 2015)

I bought a bad IMEI Iphone 5 from a podcast simply to use as an ipod touch. It's better than the regular Ipod touch with better screen and camera etc. So there are some things that Iphone and Ipod touch can do that I cannot get Android to accomplish and they are;
1 Music Box app through Cydia allows the downloading of any song. MXtube allows you to download any Youtube video and you can watch or listen to the video and turn off the screen to save battery life. Finally, for me there is no better podcast App than the on built into the OS. It has automatic updating of the podcast and keep track of and removes the listened to episodes. Also the integration of the controls on the earphones allows easy play pause and fast forwarding through boring spots and commercials and adspots


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2015)

computarman said:


> I bought a bad IMEI Iphone 5 from a podcast simply to use as an ipod touch. It's better than the regular Ipod touch with better screen and camera etc. So there are some things that Iphone and Ipod touch can do that I cannot get Android to accomplish and they are;
> 1 Music Box app through Cydia allows the downloading of any song. MXtube allows you to download any Youtube video and you can watch or listen to the video and turn off the screen to save battery life. Finally, for me there is no better podcast App than the on built into the OS. It has automatic updating of the podcast and keep track of and removes the listened to episodes. Also the integration of the controls on the earphones allows easy play pause and fast forwarding through boring spots and commercials and adspots


All of those things can be done on Android? Music Box? You don't even need a dedicated app, you could just use a web browser...and you don't need to "jailbreak". You could use torrents, too, if you wanted. MXTube? There are dozens of Youtube downloaders on the Play store and off. The podcast thing is purely based on personal preferences I guess, but Android, again, has dozens of Podcast apps with the same features as the iOS one.

iOS is a nice mobile OS if you just want things to work, but it offers few features that Android doesn't already have or has had for years at this point.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> All of those things can be done on Android? Music Box? You don't even need a dedicated app, you could just use a web browser...and you don't need to "jailbreak". You could use torrents, too, if you wanted. MXTube? There are dozens of Youtube downloaders on the Play store and off. The podcast thing is purely based on personal preferences I guess, but Android, again, has dozens of Podcast apps with the same features as the iOS one.
> 
> iOS is a nice mobile OS if you just want things to work, but it offers few features that Android doesn't already have or has had for years at this point.


Thanks for using the literal bulletpoint from Apple's website, but the iPhone doesn't "just work" like people tend to say - it has its own share of problems, just like Android. I have a pair of Samsung-brand Stereo A2DP headphones and the only device that doesn't synch with them correctly is the iPhone. They work with my Vita, my PS3, numerous laptops, but not the iPhone for some reason. In addition, Apple users are hostage to iOS updates wheras Android users have a bunch of ROM's to flash if they ever run into issues - an iOS problem is rarely fixable in comparison.


----------



## filfat (Jul 16, 2015)

I will have to get one of these to debug the iOS version of the service we're building let's hope they are too pricy to import one kidney should be enough.


----------



## sblast3 (Jul 16, 2015)

- No buttons (External gamepads are so convenient right?)
- Restricted to app store
- Can't install other OSes
- No emulators (Until jailbreak comes out)
- No video games
- No MicroSD
- No replaceable battery
- Easily breakable (For the general public)
- Same as every other garbage apple device with no true upgrade aside from the camera

But wait!  Once Ios9 comes out and rapes your old device you're FORCED to upgrade!!!  Isn't that a great business model?  (Yes it is because the American media brainwashes people by telling them Apple cell phones are great and wonderful and amazing)

Atari 2600 life span: Works 35+ years later along with the physical games
Modern cellphone life span: 1-2 years to view ios-locked apps like ebay that are nothing but text and pictures


----------



## Smuff (Jul 16, 2015)

I still love my 5th Gen touch. Couldn't get on with music on my smartphone - too much of a battery killer. I like the convenience of being able to listen to music all day at work without worrying about my phone battery. Also I found none of the apps on Android to be quite as good.

I'm not an Apple fanboy by any means - the iPod touch is the only i-gadget I own. I just like the way it does its thing.


----------



## emigre (Jul 16, 2015)

If we're listing Apple gripes, here's mine.

The bundled earphones are shit and leak. I fucking hate hearing other people's music on the tube.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 16, 2015)

Say what you like, but Apple's engineering skill and quality is in most cases way beyond the competition. I've got my laptop running without any kind of slowdown after 5 years. How many of us can say the same with Windows (without dishing extra for OS upgrades)? While I agree that many of the iOS/Apple devices are overpriced even though I could easily afford buying them, I do understand why someone would buy them, especially if their employer pays for the stuff.

Buuuut... off to the actual topic. As many have said, the iPod Touch is a gimped iPhone nowadays, but I could see some uses for it in places like cars, especially without bluetooth, but with AUX connections. You could leave the device in the car and have modern multimedia support (or then again this is just here in Finland, where the average age of a car is nearing 11 years or even above). That said, the same features can be had for far cheaper.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 16, 2015)

roastable said:


> I consider the iPod Touch an option mostly for music. Recently, I purchased a used 120GB iPod Classic because I wanted to have a majority of my music library on the go. The iPod Touch offers this same option nowadays with up to date music player options and Bluetooth (holy hell did it dawn on me how much I use it when my Classic didn't even have the feature).
> 
> As others have said in this thread, the experience is admittedly something that stands out from competitors. I did lots of research before purchasing my iPod Classic and there really wasn't anything that really came close to it in terms of all around convenience. In terms of storage, Android devices with external storage are technically up to par and even surpass it with flash storage, but audio quality and dependability leave something to be desired. I've found it a little sad that the audio output quality on the Classic outperformed the one on my One Plus One for example. Admittedly, there are EQ apps that can remedy the situation, but in my experience, DSP managers on Android have been somewhat hit and miss with the audio mods inexplicably not working sometimes. I've been hard-pressed to find dedicated music players that bring the best audio quality coupled with a good user experience, which i-devices excel at. The Sony Walkman is perhaps the best rival in this regard, but don't even get me started on it's price. Between the Walkman and an iPod Touch, the Apple devices wins hands down in two very crucial categories; it runs an up to date OS (iOS 8 vs Android 2.2) and is better-priced.
> 
> ...


Sound quality is debatable, yes I had a ipod 4 before and the sound quality and volume was amazing. 
But now I have a xperia z with sonys Xloud technology I rather the Xloud


----------



## Epultia (Jul 16, 2015)

Are you really serious right now!?  It looks EXACTLY like the 5th gen, not as big as the 6, and it doesn't even have a touch ID.
Apple fucked up this time


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 16, 2015)

roastable said:


> As others have said in this thread, the experience is admittedly something that stands out from competitors. I did lots of research before purchasing my iPod Classic and there really wasn't anything that really came close to it in terms of all around convenience. In terms of storage, Android devices with external storage are technically up to par and even surpass it with flash storage, but audio quality and dependability leave something to be desired. I've found it a little sad that the audio output quality on the Classic outperformed the one on my One Plus One for example. Admittedly, there are EQ apps that can remedy the situation, but in my experience, DSP managers on Android have been somewhat hit and miss with the audio mods inexplicably not working sometimes. I've been hard-pressed to find dedicated music players that bring the best audio quality coupled with a good user experience, which i-devices excel at.
> 
> Moving on, iTunes and i-devices' compatibility with each other is one of the few things I think Apple can still be proud of these days; syncing media has never been easier on any other platform, in my experience. Part of the reason is thanks to the way iTunes indexes your music, making it easy to browse and also access the files directly if needed for Android (but you're missing out on automatic sync and other features this way). It's such a breeze to add songs to my iPod by just adding them to a playlist any time before I want to sync it, plug the iPod in and let the magic happen.


http://powerampapp.com/
The only music player you need

I actually hate required software transferring, Ive used a bit of apps over the years over different players
my 1st being a Rio Cali - had its own software, it converted it into its own format, was subject to crashes and generally software ui wasnt that great
2nd being Zune (1st Gen) - it was ok, I did like it had the option of putting proper id3 tags and album art on my mp3, but file support wasnt great, it was also pretty laggy
3rd Ipod Touch (2nd Gen) - itunes was by far the worst out of all the apps, it would either lag like hell, crash, report random error's when trying to connect the ipod, and just other things that just made the whole experience terrible, and it took up a ton of room on hdd storing converted songs and so forth for whatever reason

now I just have a Galaxy S3 with a 64GB msd with simple softwareless drag and drop, no need to convert anything to priority formats, no nagging, its just works.


----------



## filfat (Jul 16, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://powerampapp.com/
> The only music player you need



That app looks like it were designed back in 2008.
Also Groove Music is not only nicer looking, free, works way better and comes pre-installed with Windows 10 (I use it servefal times a day on both my Surface and Lumia)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Say what you like, but Apple's engineering skill and quality is in most cases way beyond the competition. I've got my laptop running without any kind of slowdown after 5 years. How many of us can say the same with Windows (without dishing extra for OS upgrades)? While I agree that many of the iOS/Apple devices are overpriced even though I could easily afford buying them, I do understand why someone would buy them, especially if their employer pays for the stuff.


Since when is Microsoft charging for OS _"upgrades"_? It is true that they have different versions of their OS, but that's their strength, not weakness. Apple's strategy in design is _"one size fits all"_ - that's how they design iPhones, that's how they design iPods, that's how they design Macs and that's how they designed their two OS'es. There's a saying where I come from, roughly translated it goes as follows: _"if something's good for everything, then it's good for nothing"_. A typical home user doesn't require an OS with Hyper-V or server functionality of the Pro edition or the multiple licensing schemes of the Enterprise edition - those systems have their own outlets. You're also picking the wrong time to impune Microsoft for _"asking for money for upgrades"_ when Windows Update is free of charge and their next operating system, Windows 10, can be literally upgraded to for free for the majority of current Windows users. The only _"paid add-on"_ I can think of on the spot is Windows Media Center, and that's quickly going out of style. It's also not a great time to complain about different editions of the system since their number has been severely cut down - there's only 5 editions right now: standard Windows 8.1, Pro for power users, Enterprise for corporate clients, RT for mobile devices and Emerging Markets edition which none of you probably ever heard of since, as the name suggests, it's only available in a few less developed countries.

*EDIT:* I'm not even going to count Windows Embedded into the mix since that's not a consumer OS and never has been.


----------



## roastable (Jul 17, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://powerampapp.com/
> The only music player you need
> 
> I actually hate required software transferring, Ive used a bit of apps over the years over different players
> ...




I tried Poweramp a while back and didn't like it too much if I remember correctly. Granted, it looks way different now, so I might have to give it another try. Thanks!

I generally don't like required software either, but in my experience, iTunes has worked much more reliably that simple drag and drop (especially when it comes to thousands of songs per file transfer). I guess the quality of the experience is pretty subjective.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 17, 2015)

Bought a 5th gen iPod Touch back in 2013. That thing suffered more drops and never cracked unlike a old iPhone 5 did. I used it for music, gaming and fb. I may consider picking up the 32GB for music at work to save mercy on my phone battery.


----------



## Riff89 (Jul 17, 2015)

Not sure if it's been corrected yet but there is an error in the prices on this article. The 32GB model is only $249.99 and the 64GB model is $299.99. The rest is accurate though.


----------



## cracker (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay! Another iDevice for iFans to buy to replace their less than one year old devices with! It seems like more of the same with slightly better specs for things most people won't need them for. Maybe next time around they will release one with more hard buttons.

I've seen all the rants against iDevices but I need to add my own...

1. No external storage.
2. No removable battery (some Android devices do this too and they are no less dumb in this aspect).
3. Poor interface with only 3 buttons that make you have to double click or hold to get more functionality that doesn't even let you do everything you should be able to do (Read: Menu button and back button).
4. No way to sort your files of downloaded content. It all just goes into a clusterf*** folder.
5. iTunes forces you to convert to AAC, MP4 when transferring content.
6. Must use 3rd party players to play content from your clusterf*** folder.

Now for the dev side of things (non-jailbroken):
1. You must use Xcode to program apps or another method that costs $$$
2. You need a Mac/Hackintosh that can handle the latest OSX
3. You need to set your device as a dev unit
4. You need to submit apps to share them

I think the 'sounding better' argument doesn't stand up against all Android devices.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 17, 2015)

Riff89 said:


> Not sure if it's been corrected yet but there is an error in the prices on this article. The 32GB model is only $249.99 and the 64GB model is $299.99. The rest is accurate though.


Thanks, added.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2015)

cracker said:


> Yay! Another iDevice for iFans to buy to replace their less than one year old devices with! It seems like more of the same with slightly better specs for things most people won't need them for.


That doesn't really match with this specific device.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jul 19, 2015)

Meanwhile I'm just sitting here with my 1G iPod touch i got in 2007. Though it may be time for an upgrade i guess, headphone port is beginning to have issues and it has problems charging.

Doubt I'll be picking up a 6G, why would I spend hundreds just for a music/podcast player when I can pick up an old android device that does more.


----------



## Online (Jul 19, 2015)

I pretty sure there is still market for these devices because of audio quality, iphones and ipod touches have cirrus audio chips in them, not sure about 6th gen touch but the only android alternative is the sony xperia. There's just far few androids on the market that offer good sound. I might've considered buying an ipod touch if it wasn't for apples suffocating ecosystem.


----------



## Chaz. (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a 6 plus and an older touch5 (one without the camera on the back) and I use my touch while I'm at work as my phone may get damaged when I lift washing machines etc, although the I won't get the touch6 they do have their uses! I love the gold colour too!


----------



## 2Hack (Jul 22, 2015)

Considering getting one. I like having an ipod on the side so that I don't drain my nexus 5 listening to music. Also helpful so that music is on one thing, to free space on my phone. Still considering atm though. 

Any idea if the product red version will be released?


----------



## Riff89 (Jul 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Considering getting one. I like having an ipod on the side so that I don't drain my nexus 5 listening to music. Also helpful so that music is on one thing, to free space on my phone. Still considering atm though.
> 
> Any idea if the product red version will be released?


Yes, there is Product Red available. I'm considering either that or blue.


----------

